# 190 | Victoria | Software Engineer



## vikas5431 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI for Victoria with job code 261313 Software Engineer. After submitting EOI, i applied on Victoria website. However , I received an email mentioning - 



> Unfortunately the Victorian Government is not currently accepting nomination applications for the occupation of 261313 Software Engineer outside of this new process and therefore the application has been deemed invalid and is now closed.


Kindly help me here. What should be my next step?


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

vikas5431 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for Victoria with job code 261313 Software Engineer. After submitting EOI, i applied on Victoria website. However , I received an email mentioning -
> 
> Kindly help me here. What should be my next step?


No next steps - it's a waiting game for a pre-invite, since you're a ICT code. You can track some VIC applications on this site and do let us know if you hear anything from VIC.

BTW, are you onshore? What is your points break-up? Best wishes!


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello,

For 190 visa for Victoria, do we need to just file EOI and indicate preferred state as Victoria or along with EOI we also need to submit online application for Visa Nomination on Victorian website.

Thanks


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

araskar said:


> Hello,
> 
> For 190 visa for Victoria, do we need to just file EOI and indicate preferred state as Victoria or along with EOI we also need to submit online application for Visa Nomination on Victorian website.
> 
> Thanks


Can anyone reply to this query please? for code 261313 do people need to nominate in vic site after creating a EOI?


----------



## tirumalboda (Aug 14, 2012)

vikas5431 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for Victoria with job code 261313 Software Engineer. After submitting EOI, i applied on Victoria website. However , I received an email mentioning -
> 
> ...


Are you offshore applicant or onshore applicant?


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

Deva007 said:


> Can anyone reply to this query please? for code 261313 do people need to nominate in vic site after creating a EOI?


Did you get any reply for this? Did you apply on Vic site as well? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

For ICT professions you just need to apply a skillselect EOI - not through victoria website, they mention that on the website. 

You do not need 2 separate EOIs, just select 189 and 190 and select VIC for 190 or all states.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Dudes,

I am waiting for state invitation from VIC and NSW, 70+5 for 261312 Developer programmer. My EOI Date is 28 January 2019.

I know you'll laugh but wait is killing me. I heard that 190 invites are usually given after 189 invitation rounds, so people can make their decisions more clearly. So we can expect some invites nowadays right?

I know that state invitations are not predictable but can't stop asking 

What do you think about the wait time of my situation?


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

aise said:


> Dudes,
> 
> I am waiting for state invitation from VIC and NSW, 70+5 for 261312 Developer programmer. My EOI Date is 28 January 2019.
> 
> ...


I don't know mate - I have not seen any invites from VIC since Sep. 2018 for 2613. I don't think the invites follow 189... 190 invites are kinda random and a black box.


----------



## tjrejeesh (Oct 1, 2018)

*VIC 190 Software Engineer*

Hi Friends,

I have submitted by EOI on 30th Sep 2018 for VIC and NSW for 190.

My scores with PTE 10 points:
for 189 - 70 Points
for 190 - 75 Points
ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer

Unfortunately, I got a reply form VIC that there is a change in process for 261313.

*This week I got 5 more points for completing 1 year in Melbourne with the work permit *and my point became 

75 for 189 and 
80 for 190.

*Kindly let me know if anyone has an idea about the chances of getting invitations from VICTORIA with this points. Also, I will loose 5 points for my age on next week.
*
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Skilled visa nomination changes came into effect on Monday 10 September 2018. 

Have a check on this: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/news-events/news/2018/skilled-visa-nomination-changes


----------



## tjrejeesh (Oct 1, 2018)

SG said:


> Skilled visa nomination changes came into effect on Monday 10 September 2018.
> 
> Have a check on this: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/news-events/news/2018/skilled-visa-nomination-changes


Which means nobody got invitation from VIC after this change on 10th Sep 2018 for Software Engineers, right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tjrejeesh said:


> Which means nobody got invitation from VIC after this change on 10th Sep 2018 for Software Engineers, right?


Absolutely wrong assumption 

Hundreds if not thousands would have received sponsorship 

2613 is a major requirement in Vic 

Cheers


----------



## tjrejeesh (Oct 1, 2018)

NB said:


> Absolutely wrong assumption
> 
> Hundreds if not thousands would have received sponsorship
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply

However, any idea or possibilities with the below points for VIC

My scores with PTE 10 points:
for 189 - 75 Points
for 190 - 80 Points
ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
Working in Melbourne, VIC for the past 1 year and visa is valid till 2021.

EOI got updated with local experience points on 12th May 2019.

Also, will loose 5 points on 20th May 2019 for crossing age 33.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tjrejeesh said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> However, any idea or possibilities with the below points for VIC
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## Konkeror (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi,

I have a query, might sound stupid.

The Victoria immigration website says that:
_Due to the high number of applications that Victoria receives in:
ICT
nursing
engineering and building occupations_

I wanted to know whether 261313(Software Engineer) will come under this?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Yes 261313(Software Engineer) comes under ICT category



Konkeror said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query, might sound stupid.
> 
> ...


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

NB said:


> Absolutely wrong assumption
> 
> Hundreds if not thousands would have received sponsorship
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

I have 80 points (85 with state sponsorship). I am working in Melbourne on 482 visa. both myself and my wife are developer programmers with 5 and 3 years of offshore work exp. We both have superior english scores.

Do you think that good english scores and the fact that we are staying in Victoria can help our cause and does Vic favours the fact that we are living and working in Victoria right now? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

diliprathore85 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have 80 points (85 with state sponsorship). I am working in Melbourne on 482 visa. both myself and my wife are developer programmers with 5 and 3 years of offshore work exp. We both have superior english scores.
> 
> Do you think that good english scores and the fact that we are staying in Victoria can help our cause and does Vic favours the fact that we are living and working in Victoria right now? Thanks.


You undoubtedly have an advantage but VIc is so finicky it’s impossible to predict if you will be invited or not
Moreover even if you get the preinvite, a majority of the Preinvite are not converted to final invites 

Cheers


----------



## Vamsee C D V (Jan 4, 2020)

Are the nominations open for 190 in Victoria for 261313? Can i apply now?


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

diliprathore85 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have 80 points (85 with state sponsorship). I am working in Melbourne on 482 visa. both myself and my wife are developer programmers with 5 and 3 years of offshore work exp. We both have superior english scores.
> 
> Do you think that good english scores and the fact that we are staying in Victoria can help our cause and does Vic favours the fact that we are living and working in Victoria right now? Thanks.


Definitely an advantage but the hurdle is getting the pre-invite. I'm not 100% sure how they send out pre-invites. Probably based on points so even if you add onshore employment details to EOI that won't do much impact. But there's no harm of adding as much as details about your current VIC residency and employment details.
And once you get the invite, a high chance of getting the final approval.


----------



## sailaja04 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi All,

I have applied for Software Engineer VIC state sponsorship with 85+5 points this month.
whats your thoughts on this? How long you think processing time would be, I have been working in Melb from last 2.5 years as software engineer.

Cheers,
Sailaja


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

*diliprathore85*



sailaja04 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for Software Engineer VIC state sponsorship with 85+5 points this month.
> whats your thoughts on this? How long you think processing time would be, I have been working in Melb from last 2.5 years as software engineer.
> ...


you have very good chance. May be by next month you should get an invite. But like others mentioned, no one can guarantee that.


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

tjrejeesh said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> However, any idea or possibilities with the below points for VIC
> 
> ...


Hi, how did EOI get updated with local experience points? I think while submitting EOI, it just asks you regarding your location. Does it assume that you are working and add experience points ?


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

NB said:


> Absolutely wrong assumption
> 
> Hundreds if not thousands would have received sponsorship
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Based on the data released as per Freedom of information act, it is shocking to know that only 76 invites have been issued to software engineer category (including all sub codes) during 2019 (till Nov 2019). While for 2018, 491 invites were issued for software engineer. What do you reckon ? 

Also, there is no pattern regarding total points OR english score. 190 invites are sent across all the scores and acorss all different english score. 

Regards,
Dilip Rathore


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

diliprathore85 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Based on the data released as per Freedom of information act, it is shocking to know that only 76 invites have been issued to software engineer category (including all sub codes) during 2019 (till Nov 2019). While for 2018, 491 invites were issued for software engineer. What do you reckon ?
> 
> ...


All states are very opaque when it comes to the basis and number of sponsorship 
Vic is no different

Cheers


----------



## rajarun12 (Jul 14, 2017)

*State sponsorship*

Do they also follow 11th of every month cycle or they can release pre-invite any time ?


----------



## rajarun12 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Working in another state constrains*

How strict it is to work on same state from where you are allotted PR. Is there any workaround if you are not able to secure job in the area where you are allotted your PR.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajarun12 said:


> How strict it is to work on same state from where you are allotted PR. Is there any workaround if you are not able to secure job in the area where you are allotted your PR.


Earlier the states were not keeping track of the applicants and everyone thought that the 2 year commitment is just moral and not legal
But now a days apparently they are tracking the applicants and threatening to cancel the PR for not fulfilling their commitment 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajarun12 said:


> Do they also follow 11th of every month cycle or they can release pre-invite any time ?


The states release the preinvite as and when they wish and as many times they wish

Cheers


----------

